# Slingshots of Alaska



## healeydays (May 29, 2013)

Folks,

I met this guy over on IAP and he makes some amazing slingshots or as my buddy Walter (Wombat) would call them Katties way up in Alaska. Beautiful pieces, and his latest pen made from fossilized whale bone is a must have...

Mike B

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Knik-River-Wood-Works/227454457280730


----------



## Kevin (May 30, 2013)

Those are super nice.


----------

